# Plumbing Supplies from UK



## Murrayer (10 Mar 2010)

Was wondering if anyone has used bathrooms365.co.uk for sanitary ware and if they have had any problems? I've priced from a retailer in the Republic and I can get all I need including delivery for €500 cheaper.


----------



## Towger (10 Mar 2010)

Just beware that they use slightly different size pipes (15mm vs 1/2 inch) between the 'mainland' and Ireland.


----------



## Slates (11 Mar 2010)

Murrayer said:


> Was wondering if anyone has used bathrooms365.co.uk for sanitary ware and if they have had any problems? I've priced from a retailer in the Republic and I can get all I need including delivery for €500 cheaper.


 

Yes, bought all my Sanitary in NI and England and saved a packet, no problem fitting to Irish sized pipes


----------



## Barney Magoo (11 Mar 2010)

Hi Slates,
Where did you source your supplies in the UK and NI? Did they deliver to you or did you buy while there and transport yourself. 
I've looked at Victoriaplumb's website in the UK and they seem very competitive even when delivery to Ireland is taken into account.
Thanks.


----------



## Slates (16 Mar 2010)

Barney Magoo said:


> Hi Slates,
> Where did you source your supplies in the UK and NI? Did they deliver to you or did you buy while there and transport yourself.
> I've looked at Victoriaplumb's website in the UK and they seem very competitive even when delivery to Ireland is taken into account.
> Thanks.


 
I bought my stuff on-line from MY TUB, and I went to AJ Plumbing in Newry, both companys delivered to my door 

I have no connection with any of these companys and saved €4k


----------



## sman (16 Mar 2010)

i bought all my stuff from  Boundary Bathrooms. Excellent service and all delivered to my door without a problem. Saved about 2.5k overall vs getting the same stuff here. And that was after a significant amount of haggling here to get the lowest price. Went for Grohe taps and showers and JIKA sinks/toilets etc. so should be good quality

NOTE: no connection to company- just a satisfied customer


----------



## Complainer (16 Mar 2010)

We had fairly disastrous experiences ordering from Irish suppliers for refitting the en-suite recently - wrong shower doors, wrong taps, wrong tiles (1 box). This required lots of emergency runs to sort and delayed the job by days. 

Are the UK suppliers better at supplying what they are supposed to supply?


----------



## onq (16 Mar 2010)

Murrayer said:


> Was wondering if anyone has used bathrooms365.co.uk for sanitary ware and if they have had any problems? I've priced from a retailer in the Republic and I can get all I need including delivery for €500 cheaper.




Murrayer,

We're a little wary on AAM about first time posters who mention the names of companies without stating what connection they may or may not have with them.

Could you confirm the position please to forestall a moderator having to take a view and your post possibly being deleted as spam.



TIA

ONQ.


----------



## luap_42 (11 Jun 2010)

Murrayer said:


> Was wondering if anyone has used bathrooms365.co.uk for sanitary ware and if they have had any problems? I've priced from a retailer in the Republic and I can get all I need including delivery for €500 cheaper.


 
Probably too late for your needs, but the story is relevant due to the discovery I made about the quality of the product which you "may" be sold.

I bought an Abode Gosfrod Aquifier kitchen tap from sinks-taps.com (there are many other similarly named). Within a year it began to leak from one of the tap levers and also drip (came with two year Abode warranty). sinks-taps.com told me to contact Abode for help. I did, they sent a new filter for the dual purpose water/filtered lever tap. This stopped the leak, but not the tap dripping. I contacted Abode again and they said they would exchange the entire tap. All I had to do was give them a ring when the old one was removed/new one installed and they would collect the original. I said fine and also enquired about getting a different swivel head for the tap from one of their other taps(€20). The guy said no problem and included it for no cost. I was surprised, since the replacement tap would not have been making them any income. Anyway the new tap (and swivel head) arrived and was installed and is now two years old and perfect. 

However, I noticed a few small things: the newer replacement tap from Abode had Adobe's inscription on it and red/blue hot/cold tabs on the end of the levers whereas the old tap did not. I also noticed that the new tap was of noticeably better quality externally, and of much more solid construction than the original. In fact, I have decided that the first tap I got was a second or "not from Abode" Abode tap.

I will be a lot more careful in future. On the cost side however, the original tap was €100 cheaper direct than from the main irish distributer at their rock bottom price. I am now more than happy about the current tap, but I think only because I was "lucky" to have to get a replacement under warranty.


----------

